
Ask HN: What are the expectations from a Full Stack Dev with 7 years experience? - FahadUddin92
If the hiring is for a great full stack developer, what are the expectations from a 7 year experienced developer?
======
cimmanom
As a hiring manager at a small company (some of this will likely be different
in Big Corporate):

I would expect you to be able to build a medium sized feature independently
and without supervision, knowing when and how to collaborate with your team or
ask for help.

I would expect you to produce code that’s highly maintainable and moderately
extensible, with test coverage and well-considered APIs and boundaries.

I would expect you to be skilled at debugging and to know how to teach
yourself new tools and technologies quickly.

I would expect you to be excellent at communicating about technical subjects
with other developers, and to know what is and isn’t important to bring up in
code review.

I would not expect you to be able to design/architect a large subsystem
unaided, but would expect you to be able to contribute substantially to
discussions of it and to be learning more with each project.

I would expect you to be beginning to learn how to effectively discuss
technical subjects with non-technical stakeholders. I would expect you to be
ready to transition from a focus on learning how to produce excellent software
(because you’re already well along that path and mostly just need to continue
to practice) to a focus on learning how you can provide the most value to the
business.

